# Cream Separator



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone used one of these? It's a lot cheaper than the other kind I've seen. I wonder why?
http://www.ecrater.com/p/6527361/cream-separator-80l-h-electric


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know if I'd trust it being plastic bodied. I got an old electric DeLaval off of Ebay and it's built like a tank. I paid less for it than that one. Some come up for auction that have hardly been used. I love those old cream separators.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like one from the Ukraine. I don't have this model - we bought a manual one. It....works. Sort of. We haven't been able to get it up to the proper speed, so the milk pours out of the area where the bowl part snaps onto the base part. Thingy. :sigh:

We're looking at the Novo Electric right now....but it's on the back burner.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the one I have, though I have the electric model. Works well and is well-made, but costs a great deal more than the one you posted and I would be careful buying that one. There is so much torque operating a cream separator that you really want it to stay together. For what it's worth this is the one I have. http://www.coburn.com/display/product.asp?ProdId=10177&CatId=64&BaseCatID=0 It does 60 lt per hour and needs a 3 gallon minimum for operating.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, thank y'all for the info. I guess I will keep looking.


----------

